# 32 Zoll Monitor am Schreibtisch?



## blauberge (6. Oktober 2020)

Hallo, 

ich plane schon seit längerem, einen neuen Monitor zu kaufen. Fest steht, dass die Auflösung WQHD sein soll.
Hier zunächst meine Antworten auf die wichtigen Fragen: 


1.) Wie hoch ist dein Kapital bzw. der Preisrahmen in dem du dich bewegen kannst?
bis max. 400€

2.) Besitzt du noch einen alten Monitor bei dem du dir nicht sicher bist, ob sich ein Upgrade bzw. Neukauf lohnen würde?
FHD Monitor mit 23 Zoll von Phillips, war ein Schnapper bei Saturn, nix besonderes

3.) Welche Grafikkarte ist in deinem PC verbaut? (Wichtig bezüglich der Auflösung!)
Gigabyte GTX1070, 8GB

4.) Wie sieht der geplante Verwendungszweck schwerpunktmäßig aus? Gaming, Film/Foto-Bearbeitung, Office oder Allround?
Gaming und Office.

5.) Hast du spezielle Wünsche oder Anforderungen an das Produkt? 

Also, ich spiele keine Shooter und brauche daher keine super hohen FPS. Ich hätte gerne einen großen Monitor für max. Immersion bei RPGs etc. Wichtig daher eine höhere Auflösung als FHD, damit die Pixeldichte nicht kleiner wird als bisher (gleich wäre ok). Also WQHD.

Jetzt meine Frage: Ein 32 Monitor Curved (z.B. der Gigabyte G32QC) klingt verlockend, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob er so ein großer Bildschirm am Schreibtisch (Abstand Auge-Bildschirm max. 80cm) nicht unübersichtlich wird, insbesondere bei den Office - Sachen, die ich auch noch an dem PC mache(n muss). Leider habe ich  bisher keine Möglichkeit gefunden, das mal auszuprobieren (meine Kumpels haben keine so großen Monitore) und die Situation in den Läden ist derzeit auch nicht so super....

Also, wenn Ihr Erfahrungen habt mit Office Arbeit am Schreibtisch mit einem 32 Zoll Monitor, wurde es mich freuen, davon zu hören.

Ein weiterer Punkt, wegen dem ich auch noch zögere, ist die GTX 1070, bei der ich fürchte, dass sie bei kommenden Games mit WQHD  nicht ausreichend schnell ist (mir reichen 30 FPS, aber die sollten schon sein, also ohne Ruckler). Auf FHD umstellen, sieht auf einem 32 Zoll Monitor sicher schrecklich aus. Wäre das bei einem 27 Zöller signifikant besser?

Danke für Eure Tipps, schöne Grüße

blauberge


----------



## JoM79 (6. Oktober 2020)

Die höhere Auflösung kannst du mit DSR leicht selber ausprobieren, dann siehst du ob dir die Leistung reicht. 
Ansonsten hat 32" WQHD die gleichen ppi wie 24" FHD. 
Bedenke aber auch, dass es von 24" auf 32" ein grosser Sprung ist. 
Mir ist 32" lieber obwohl ich auch mit 27" problemlos zurecht komme. 
Da du aber sagst dass du mit 30fps spielen willst, würde auch ein 60Hz Monitor reichen.


----------



## Finallin (6. Oktober 2020)

blauberge schrieb:


> Jetzt meine Frage: Ein 32 Monitor Curved (z.B. der Gigabyte G32QC) klingt verlockend, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob er so ein großer Bildschirm am Schreibtisch (Abstand Auge-Bildschirm max. 80cm) nicht unübersichtlich wird, insbesondere bei den Office - Sachen, die ich auch noch an dem PC mache(n muss). Leider habe ich bisher keine Möglichkeit gefunden, das mal auszuprobieren (meine Kumpels haben keine so großen Monitore) und die Situation in den Läden ist derzeit auch nicht so super....



Bei einem Abstand von ~80cm brauchst Du dir eigentlich keine Gedanken machen.
Ich sitze vor zwei 34" 21:9 und habe so einen mittleren Abstand von 50-60cm, also ich komme damit wunderbar zurecht.
An deiner Stelle würde ich mir bei einer Neuanschaffung eher Gedanken machen zwecks einer höheren Auflösung, WQHD auf 32" mag in etwa FHD auf 24" entsprechen, aber eine höhere Pixeldichte ist nie verkehrt, auch oder gerade bei Office Anwendungen.
Bei 32" in 16:9 würde ich für meinen Teil dann eher 4K kaufen, da du auch schreibst du nicht 100 FPS+ Gaming betreibst.


----------



## Tony103 (7. Oktober 2020)

blauberge schrieb:


> bin mir nicht sicher, ob er so ein großer Bildschirm am Schreibtisch (Abstand Auge-Bildschirm max. 80cm) nicht unübersichtlich wird


Das nicht.. aber krisselig wird es.
Habe jetzt alles durch in letzten 2 Jahren.. 32 UHD IPS, 32 UHD VA, 32 WQHD Curved VA, 27 WQHD IPS, 27 UHD IPS.
32 ist zu groß für VA Panel bei geringem Abstand, man merkt bereits den flachen Blickwinkel. Bei dem gekrümmten VA Panel war das kein Problem, dafür war die WQHD Auflösung zu gering.. einfach nicht schön anzusehen und irgendwie auf Dauer auch anstrengend. 
32er brauchen UHD, habe ich 2x auf der Arbeit auf einem großem Schreibtisch mit genug Abstand; perfekt zum Arbeiten. 
WQHD Bildschirm darf meiner Meinung nach höchstens 27 Zoll sein, da ist das Bild noch angenehm klar, was nicht weniger zur Immersion beiträgt... War aber für mich und mein Verwendungszweck zu wenig mit Pixeln bestückt. Für bisschen Daddeln und ein Paar Office Anwendungen hätte es aber gereicht. 
Mein Favorit für den Schreibtisch zu Hause ist derzeit ein 27er mit UHD Auflösung und einem IPS Panel.


----------



## Abductee (7. Oktober 2020)

Ich hab 34" 21:9 curved VA 3440x1440  und das ist schön scharf, kann mich nicht beklagen.
Bei der Übersicht wär mir bisher auch nichts negativ aufgefallen. (normaltiefer Schreibtisch und Abstand)


----------



## h_tobi (7. Oktober 2020)

Nutze einen 34" 100Hz Curved Monitor mit 3440x1440 an einer GTX 1080 und bin wunschlos Glücklich.

Office läuft perfekt, vor allem Excel macht richtig Laune. 
Auch beim Spielen habe ich keine Probleme, wobei die 1080 gelegentlich an ihre Grenzen kommt.
Das betrifft aber eher aktuelle Shooter, Strategiespiele machen dank 100Hz und der Breite des
Monitors auch viel mehr Spaß. Der zusätzliche Sichtbereich an den Seiten ist auch sehr angenehm.


----------



## Rolk (7. Oktober 2020)

Also was die Größe angeht, ich nutze 32" ohne Curved auf etwa selber bis leicht kürzerer Distanz. Keine Probleme, nur in sehr schnellen Shootern ziehe ich den 27" vor. Von 23" auf 32" ist natürlich ein grosser Sprung, aber da gewöhnt man sich schneller dran als man glauben mag.


----------



## DerLee (7. Oktober 2020)

Ebenfalls ein 34" 100Hz Curved Monitor mit 3440x1440 an einer GTX 1080.
Hab nicht gemessen aber locker weniger als 1 Meter Abstand.

Möchte ich nicht mehr Missen, mein nächster wird dann auch noch mal eine Stufe größer 

LG Lee

Nachtrag:
Egal zum Zocken oder Arbeiten ..


----------



## Tony103 (7. Oktober 2020)

32er und 34er sind aber 2 Paar Schuhe von Bildschärfe und Klarheit her.. kann man Schlecht miteinander vergleichen.
Bei dem 34er sind die 1440 Pixel auf eine Höhe von 335mm verteilt wie auf einem 27er und bei einem 32er sind die 1440 Pixel auf 398mm gestreckt und das sieht fies aus


----------



## blauberge (8. Oktober 2020)

Hallo, 

erstmal danke für die vielen Tipps und Anregungen. Ich werde jetzt nochmal die Anschaffung eines 34" UWQHD Monitors in Betracht ziehen, nachdem dieses Format von Vielen von Euch empfohlen wird....

Dank und Grüße, blauberge


----------



## NuVirus (8. Oktober 2020)

Mir fehlt beim 21:9 die Höhe irgendwie, ich würde 16:9 besser noch 16:10 (gibt es atm leider nicht für Gaming) bevorzugen.
Die Frage ist nur was wird der 2. Monitor - 2x 32" ist doch etwas groß aber 1x 32" imho ideal gerade für 4k.
WQHD hat mein Bruder einen in der Größe geht auch noch klar - steht man auf Schärfe aber klar 4k nehmen.

Hab mir als Office Monitor etc nen 4k 60Hz geholt der kann sogar Freesync für 300€, ob so einer einem für Gaming taugt da hilft nur ausprobieren aber da wäre wohl auch ne neue Graka fällig dann - die wäre aber wohl auch je nach Anspruch in WQHD fällig.


----------



## JoM79 (8. Oktober 2020)

21:9 ist doch genauso hoch wie 16:9 und das reicht dir doch.


----------



## NuVirus (8. Oktober 2020)

Wenn es entsprechend große Monitore in 21:9 gibt ja aber die gibt es nicht wirklich sonst würde ich mir wohl so einen holen

Du musst es halt entsprechend hoch skalieren


----------



## JoM79 (8. Oktober 2020)

Bei 38" ist halt Schluss, also 32" in breit.


----------



## NuVirus (8. Oktober 2020)

genau, ich hab halt nen 31,5" da wenn auch nicht großartig für Gaming und ich find es ideal (breiter dürfte es halt noch sein 21:9) aber gibt es halt nicht atm und wenn man 4k ppi hätte und dann noch 21:9 wären es ja noch mehr Pixel die berechnet werden müssen.


----------



## O-Saft-Killer (13. Oktober 2020)

Mh, ich hab hier UHD auf 48 Zoll auf dem Schreibtisch. Abstand ca. 70 cm. Werde wohl den Abstand auf ca. 110 cm vergrößern indem ich mir zwei Tische mit je 60 CM Tiefe bauen werde. Hab außerdem den hinteren Teil meines Tisches etwas abgesenkt damit das Panel was tiefer steht. Werde daher einen Tisch ca. 5 cm tiefer setzen als den an dem ich sitzen werde.

Zum Thema 31,5 Zoll. Hatte ich zuletzt selber verwendet. Funktioniert problemlos. 31,5 Zoll ist im Grunde kaum größer als 24,5 Zoll. Würde bei einer höheren Auflösung je nach Panelgröße den Sitzabstand sogar verringern damit man beim lesen von kleinen Text die Augen nicht zu sehr ansträngen muss. Abstand war bei mir so ca. 40 bis 55 cm jenachdem. Hab den mal vor und zurückgeschoben.

Hier sind noch ein paar Vergleichsbilder:

48 Zoll auf einem 160 cm langen Tisch den ich angeschrägt habe:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





24,5 vs 31,5 Zoll:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





31,5 Zoll vs 48 Zoll



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Von der Bildqualität her ist der 48 Zoll mit UHD btw. tausendmal besser als der 24,5 Zoll Full HD. Pixeldichte ist zwr ca. gleich aber das Bild ist dennoch viel schärfer und es werden wesentlich mehr Details wiedergegeben. Ich würde nicht so sehr auf Pixeldichte gehen sondern nur auf die Auflösung an sich schauen und das du das am Ende ergonomisch so gelöst bekommst, das du gescheit dran arbeiten/zocken kannst.


----------



## HisN (13. Oktober 2020)

Schneid Dir ne Pappe zurecht, und schau ob es Dir am Schreibtisch zu groß ist.
Bei mir am Schreibtisch steht ein 43" Moni.


----------



## Aumenator (13. Oktober 2020)

Hier ebenfalls in Kürze 34Zoll uwqhd mit 100Hz. (Aoc für 400€) Ich würde dir 34 Zoll gegenüber 32 empfehlen, da die Pixeldichte höher ist. Bei RPGs wie WoW ist das breitere Bild einfach schön!


----------



## O-Saft-Killer (14. Oktober 2020)

HisN schrieb:


> Schneid Dir ne Pappe zurecht, und schau ob es Dir am Schreibtisch zu groß ist.
> Bei mir am Schreibtisch steht ein 43" Moni.



Das hat mir der Mitarbeiter beim Media Markt auch empfohlen. Btw. nee ziemliche Ironie das ich vor knapp 6 Monaten noch zu dir gesagt habe das 43 Zoll eigentlich zu groß sind und nun selber vor 48 Zoll sitze und die nichtmal an die Wand gemacht habe, sondern den Standard Standfuß verwende. Man muss halt einfach etwas kreativer sein, dann klappt das in der Regel.^^


----------

